# Ryan Couture's 2014 Run Has Been Excellent.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Ryan Couture has a lot of critics. The name alone has so many MMA fans and spectators waiting to be critical of any of his performances.

He didn't get the chance to build himself up in local shows. His first professional fight was televised. It was in Strikeforce. I don't think I've ever seen a fighter have his first professional fight in a major organization like that.

As it is he went 6-1 in Strikeforce got picked up by the UFC and went on a 2 fight losing streak failing to pick up wins against Ross Pearson and Al Iauquinta. Then he was cut.

Since then he's gone 3 in a row in 2014 all three wins coming by submission.

Glad to see him back on track. Now that he's had a good number of fights and experience finally I'd like to see him against one of Bellators higher ranked lightweights or a higher profile opponent.

Looking forward to seeing him compete in the future.*


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Always liked Ryan, I hope as the level of competition rises he can keep up with it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm not counting him out. He's got a slick grappling game more BJJ based I think he's putting it all together nicely right now.... with continued improvement I think he can definitely make some noise.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fighter have his first professional fight in a major organization like that.


Matt Mitrione


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Matt Mitrione



Matt Riddle as well... shows that he's been under the spotlight since day one.... a lot of pressure off the bat.

A lot of people are gonna write him off because of a couple of losses. I'd like to see how well he's developed as a fighter by now. He's got some fights and experience in the smaller shows finally and that could be the best thing for him.

Typically fighters get that before they get to the big promotions.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Not to sound down on the guy, but I thought Ross Pearson embarrassed him.

I admit thats the only time I've ever seen him fight so I looked up wiki for his wins since leaving the UFC and I haven't heard of any of those guys, the last guy he fought was a 3-3 fighter from some org called TXC.

I don't think he'll ever make it back to the UFC and I'll be surprised if he even achieves Bellator gate keeper status.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I watched his last fight. But I didn't pay any attention. I wasn't impressed at all. I'm pretty sure anyone with good striking and good enough wrestling to keep it standing would destroy him


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Spite said:


> Not to sound down on the guy, but I thought Ross Pearson embarrassed him.
> 
> I admit thats the only time I've ever seen him fight so I looked up wiki for his wins since leaving the UFC and I haven't heard of any of those guys, the last guy he fought was a 3-3 fighter from some org called TXC.
> 
> I don't think he'll ever make it back to the UFC and I'll be surprised if he even achieves Bellator gate keeper status.



Nick Diaz and Jake Shields embarrassed Robbie Lawler and now look where Robbie's at.

You typically don't want to judge a fighter based on one loss or early performances in their carreers before they're able to put their all around games together.


Hey I'm not saying that I'm confident that this kid is the second coming champion... all I'm saying is I'd like to see how he's developed now before I write him off.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nick Diaz and Jake Shields embarrassed Robbie Lawler and now look where Robbie's at.
> 
> You typically don't want to judge a fighter based on one loss or early performances in their carreers before they're able to put their all around games together.


You can't compare the two.

Everyone knew Robbie was dangerous, and his losses came early in his career. They are both 32, one has joined Bellator from some regional promotion and does not have a single win of note in his career, and the other is one fight away from being the UFC WW Champ.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Spite said:


> You can't compare the two.
> 
> Everyone knew Robbie was dangerous, and his losses came early in his career. They are both 32, one has joined Bellator from some regional promotion and does not have a single win of note in his career, and the other is one fight away from being the UFC WW Champ.


Robbie's losses did not come early in his carreer....

But Ryan Coutures did...

Robbie had at least 20 professional fights before he lost to.... Lorenz Larkin, Tim Kennedy, Babalu, Jake Shields, and Jacare....

To put that in perspective Robbie Lawlers first professional fight was in 2001 and those losses were in 2009, 2010, and 2011...

Ryan Couture on the other hand's first professional fight was in 2010 and the UFC losses were last year.... That would be considered early in a fighting carreer IMO.

I'm not writing him off just yet.... if he's not cut out for fighting legit opponents it will come out. I just can't judge him for his early losses just yet.

Almost everybody loses fights early on. It can make or break a fighter but it definitely changes their game.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah. But I don't think he's showing great signs of improvement. He'd need a good fight to convince me


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

They may be the same age but Robbie has been fighting Professionally about 9 years longer.

I have not really paid that much attention to Ryan's career, but why such a late start as a professional? His first fight was 2010, Lawler is the same age and his first fight was in 2001.

I guess college is part of the reason. I would have thought with his Dad being who he is he might have started a little sooner.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Robbie's losses did not come early in his carreer....
> 
> But Ryan Coutures did...
> 
> ...


Yes, but they are both the same age. The fact is Ryan has a lot of catching up to do, and time is against him. He's had 2 chances to prove himself against Pearson and Al Iaquinta. Now those two fights probably came a bit to early for him, Ross isn't championship material but he's no slouch either. Maybe he'd do better with a litte bit more experience, I don't know.

Fact is, in order to make any kind of dent in the international MMA scene he's gonna have to go on a hellva win streak which must include some big names.

And I don't think he's capable enough to do it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Spite said:


> Yes, but they are both the same age. The fact is Ryan has a lot of catching up to do, and time is against him. He's had 2 chances to prove himself against Pearson and Al Iaquinta. Now those two fights probably came a bit to early for him, Ross isn't championship material but he's no slouch either. Maybe he'd do better with a litte bit more experience, I don't know.
> 
> Fact is, in order to make any kind of dent in the international MMA scene he's gonna have to go on a hellva win streak which must include some big names.
> 
> And I don't think he's capable enough to do it.


Well we'll have to wait and see, and that's basically what I want to do here, like I said initially I'm not saying that this guy is the second coming I just want to have an unbiased opinion and see what a few fights and some experience can do with him as he enters bigger fights... IMO it's gonna do him some good. 

I think he's better than he showed early in his carreer based how good his grappling alone has improved. I definitely am interested on seeing him compete in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Well we'll have to wait and see, and that's basically what I want to do here, like I said initially I'm not saying that this guy is the second coming I just want to have an unbiased opinion and see what a few fights and some experience can do with him as he enters bigger fights... IMO it's gonna do him some good.
> 
> I think he's better than he showed early in his carreer based how good his grappling alone has improved. I definitely am interested on seeing him compete in the future. :thumbsup:


One of the sad things about Ryans career is that he was screwed by the UFC IMO, it was pretty much common knowledge that the Pearson fight was a fight Ryan was expected to lose. Those 2 losses have set him back over a year, which isn't great when you're already 32.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Spite said:


> One of the sad things about Ryans career is that he was screwed by the UFC IMO, it was pretty much common knowledge that the Pearson fight was a fight Ryan was expected to lose. Those 2 losses have set him back over a year, which isn't great when you're already 32.


Dana's not doing Randy any favors that's for sure..

Look at guys like Lorenz Larkin.... guy is 1-4 in the UFC and still truckin along with a contract lol..


----------

